
Intent to deprecate and remove: JavaScript - cleverjake
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/blink-dev/6mfrkTkw808
======
marssaxman
God, if only.

~~~
cleverjake
what would you replace it with if you had your druthers?

~~~
marssaxman
Good question.

I guess... for the job it does, the core of the language isn't bad, it's just
encrusted with a whole lot of awful crap.

I wish the Internet were still a land of fat clients and decentralized
services.

